# sysinstall scripted slicing



## andrnils (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello,

I've been fighting a bit with automated sysinstall on and off the last month and I can't seem to get it to do what i want.

My goal is to slice a disk into 3 slices like 


```
s1: 33 Gb
s2: 33 Gb
s3: 4 Gb
```

or to be somewhat more precise:

```
g c17562 h255 s32
p 1 0xa5 32 67458688
a 1
p 2 0xa5 67458720 67458720
a 2
p 3 0xa5 134917440 8388480
```

Is this possible to achieve with scripted sysinstall?

When I tried to specify a size in install.cfg sysinstall gave me a strange Xenix type slice. Just for fun I got fdisk in the mfsroot and tried to run it via the command directive in install.cfg, but that doesn't always work 


It would also be preferable if sysinstall wiped any slices and labels already defined 

Best regards
andrnils


----------

